# Tube for dosing pump



## Wisey (2 Aug 2015)

Im setting up my TMC Easi Dose system but the included hose is not long enough for the job. Have searched around online, but nobody seems to sell the TMC tubing. I know a spare 3m tube is an accessory as its in the instructions as available, I just haven't found it.

I have seen tubing from other manufacturers, but does everyone use the same size? Is there an alternative I can use? The TMC tubing is very soft, is it possible to use something firmer for the length up to the aquarium that's less likely to kink?


----------



## Wisey (3 Aug 2015)

I'm searching through old forum posts again for an answer to this, but getting lots of info on pumps and programming but nothing on the tubing used. From the pics, it seems that a lot of people are just using airline, is this the case? I tried some regular airline and it fits on to the connector that came with the pump, but its definitely a larger diameter ID/OD than the soft tubing that comes with the pump. I guess I could always cable tie it on which is what it looks like Ian has done in one of his pictures.

If anyone can confirm that I should be able to use standard airline that would be appreciated, I can pick that up locally on my way home tonight.


----------



## ian_m (3 Aug 2015)

The tubing used with most of the peristaltic dosing pumps, and the tubing I have got, is standard 4/6mm PVC tubing. Some people have use polyethylene tubing, as less stain resistant but is a lot tougher plastic and really needs to be clipped to connections rather than pushed on.

Remember to cable tie all joints as in picture below.


----------



## Wisey (3 Aug 2015)

The TMC system comes with 3 metres of the soft cream coloured hose that runs through the pumps. They also include 2 non return valves which they say should go between the pump and the dosing container and two connectors for the outlet side. This cream hose is much thinner, but stretches, so gives quite a tight fit. I used it to connect from the pump to the line on the dosing containers as you can just about see on last nights cabinet shot.





Is airline PVC tubing? Or do I need to order something else online?


----------



## ian_m (3 Aug 2015)

Airline is either silicone or PVC tubing. If tubing is soft and squidgy then its silicone and no good for your pumps. PVC tubing is only 50p/m on Ebay and will be fine.


----------



## Wisey (3 Aug 2015)

ian_m said:


> Airline is either silicone or PVC tubing. If tubing is soft and squidgy then its silicone and no good for your pumps. PVC tubing is only 50p/m on Ebay and will be fine.



Thank you, Ian. I'm not sure what my LFS has, so have ordered on Ebay as suggested. I ordered 10 metres (thought I may as well have some spare) of 4/6 mm PVC tubing for £6.69 including 1st Class RM delivery.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2017)

ian_m said:


> If tubing is soft and squidgy then its silicone and no good for your pumps


Just wondering why you thing silicone is no good?


----------



## ian_m (6 Oct 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> Just wondering why you thing silicone is no good?


Can't find the exact document I found when setting my dual dosing pump up but some silicone tube suppliers were quoting silicone not suitable for potassium nitrate and potassium phosphate solutions as would harden the silicone. The tubing on my pumps was chosen to be the non silicone tubing version as well.

Anyway my pumps with associated PVC tubing have been operating fine since 2012. The micro dosing tubing has clearly stained in that time.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2017)

ian_m said:


> potassium nitrate and potassium phosphate


I haven't heard that before, in marines where dosing pumps are used a bit more; people tend to use to platinum-cured silicone. I'm unsure if any of the products contain the above but many things get put through dosers in marines without problems. My doser is using silicone at the moment and so far has been fine with EI ferts; lets hope it continues!


----------



## HiNtZ (7 Oct 2017)

I'm sure any pipe rated for CO2 gas will suffice for the chemical solutions. That's what I used to use. Stayed flexible throughout and since it was black, staining wasn't an issue.


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

co2 grade airline here


----------

